# Large farm house w/ 2.98 acres on IA/IL border



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Moving to Montana and need to sell our fixer upper house. The property is located in IL on the Rock Island-Mercer county line with a 15 minute drive to Muscatine, IA or a 45 min drive to Milan/Moline/Rock Island, IL or Davenport/Bettendorf, IA (quad cities). Being in Mercer county our taxes are lower and zoning is less strict.

Most of the items to finish it are here it just needs installed. Doors, Windows, and siding.

3bedrooms 2 bathrooms up stairs. We created a master bedroom and bathroom which has a very large tub and a separate room with a door for the toilet.
Living room15x14, Dining room15x16 with a bay window with a 6ft pair of pocket doors dividing, these are original
Kitchen 15x16 with a separate laundery room and a full bath. We started enclosing the back porch for pantries.
There are 2 more rooms on the main floor which could be bedrooms, a den and sewing room or office.

This is a large house with a full unfinshed basement. There is space to the northside of the house for a 2 car garage.

There is a 12x24 shed for your lawn mower which needs the roof fixed after the storms we had last year. We talked about converting it to a greenhouse.

We will be leaving the 6x8 chicken house and outside pen.

There is a large tilled up garden/weed patch and we created a large level sandy spot for an above ground pool. 2peach trees, a cherry tree, and 1 apple tree are what is growing in the orchard with room for 5 trees more. Large white pines between the road and the house and arborvitae to the north. 2 maples are planted in the front yard. Forsythia and Lilac bushes are growing well but the rose bushes don't like where I put them

Some of the fence has been replaced with the expensive horse fencing. There is a large flat place for a 30x100 barn plus an arena.

We have raised horses, sheep, chickens, dogs and rabbits all at the same time on this property. There is plenty of space left over.

The house is heated by propane with your own 1000gal tank. The well is shared with the farmer and a landowner. 

$80,000 or Best offer. 
If this house was finished the price would at least be double.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Pictures?


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

If I can find the camera--- I didn't think I packed it yet.


----------



## Mel4ministry (Sep 29, 2007)

Hmmm....how is the job market there? Pics would be nice!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

sewtlm said:


> Moving to Montana and need to sell our fixer upper house. The property is located in IL on the Rock Island-Mercer county line with a 15 minute drive to Muscatine, IA or a 45 min drive to Milan/Moline/Rock Island, IL or Davenport/Bettendorf, IA (quad cities). Being in Mercer county our taxes are lower and zoning is less strict.
> 
> Most of the items to finish it are here it just needs installed. Doors, Windows, and siding.
> 
> ...


That's really a fantastic price. I can't imagine that you will have any troublle finding a buyer.

donsgal


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

big house little land and shared well i like little house big land and private well


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Job market----

Rock Island, Moline, Silvis, Colona, Aledo all in Illinois any where from 20 min to 1 hour

John Deere, Walmart dis center, John Deere, General Plastic, State Prison, Trinity Hospitals, TPC and much more.

Davenport, Bettendorf, Buffalo, Muscatine, Burlington all in Iowa 15 min to 1 hour

John Deere, Swiss Valley farms, Walmart, Hon, Allsteel, GPC, Genisis Hospitals, Unity Hospitals, Kent feeds, Monsanto and much more

I just listed manufacturing there are casinos, malls, farm stores and chemical companies, construction, nursing homes, Menards(new mega store in Muscatine), etc.

I work in Muscatine. DH worked from Davenport and Burlington sub branch.

The well is only used by the house and 1 cattle waterer that is hardly ever used( 1 year out of 10). 
The house is 2 story so it only uses 1 corner of the property. As long as you feed hay this place looks no worse than some of the other pictures people have posted.

I should have pictures posted sometime Tuesday???
Just had to mow the grass. and it rained today.


----------

